# New bowtech ????



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

Did someone know if bowtech dealers receive some new 2011 bowtech yet.


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

there supposed to be on there way,if there's something your looking for let me know i'll give you a price.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

our shop is wating for invasions adn some specialist and some other stuff. Shop talked to norht silva and they had not recieaved any yet!. Sucks waiting


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

We received some of our new ones last Wednesday. not many but a few. They look really good! the assassin is going to be a hard bow to compete with for most other companies this year!
The Invasion is unbeleivable! It will for sure be my bow of choice to take hunting this year! 
Hopefully the dealer near you has some of the bows soon, but trust me, they are worth the wait!

Allan


----------



## NSSCOTT (Sep 6, 2009)

i shoot them all at the ATA show very nice indeed,your right about the assassin as well,for me though the darton 3800 is my choice for in the speed bow class.but the invasion is very nice.


----------



## alain (Dec 10, 2003)

I order a invasion at the arcinter in montréal hope to get it soon...


----------



## Jon_M (Jan 8, 2011)

Don't worry guys, the bows are starting to trickle in now. Trust me I know, I went to the back room this morning and was fondaling a new invasion. The new Bowtech's rock.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jon_M said:


> Don't worry guys, the bows are starting to trickle in now. Trust me I know, I went to the back room this morning and was fondaling a new invasion. The new Bowtech's rock.


Jon, if you work at NS, for gods sake man, ship some specialists to brandon, I hate waiting:wink:


----------



## Jon_M (Jan 8, 2011)

Brandon eh? I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Blazinpond (Sep 16, 2008)

Dealer called and told me my Optifade Invasion came in but I'm halfway across the country for work:thumbs_do


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Reed said:


> Jon, if you work at NS, for gods sake man, ship some specialists to brandon, I hate waiting:wink:


any chance you could look into my black ops specialist for arc-inter. pretty please with sugar on top lol


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Jon_M said:


> Brandon eh? I'll see what I can do.


yea, travis is joansing with no with no new BT's:wink::zip:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

jeronimo said:


> any chance you could look into my black ops specialist for arc-inter. pretty please with sugar on top lol


sure he can look, no problem aslong as it is not a rt hand 60pds, you can have it right after I get mine.:darkbeer:


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

The Bow Shop in Waterloo just got some today

1 877 257 7271

Shawn


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

Reed said:


> sure he can look, no problem aslong as it is not a rt hand 60pds, you can have it right after I get mine.:darkbeer:


dang . got bumped down the waiting list again lol.


----------

